# Thujas- Need some advice



## cnlpar (Apr 30, 2006)

I have 75yrd of open area down an old fence row that I need a wind break,hedge, bariicade...... I'm looking at useing some kind of thuja. Anything special I need to know about them. Do they work well in the Great Lakes? Which are the best for such aplication?
Chris


----------



## Nancy (May 29, 2006)

I just went to the thuja tree site, and the Green Giant looks good for Mich. It said they are to -25 degrees below 0 and deer resistant, bugs too. Good luck...


----------

